# Trailer included with new transformers movie - Cloverfield



## Robotkiller (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd like to talk about the preview for Cloverfield that was shown before the movie Transformers started.

They showed a preview that was supposed to take place in New York, a guy named Rob was having a goodbye party thrown for him before he went to Japan. then there was a massive crash and the electricity went out. 

After that they showed a huge round explosion engulfing the city and debris flying around. And then people started running from something off-screen. 


First thing that went through my mind was godzilla....but I've heard something about an invasion by aliens called "Parasites". I'll try to find the article.

The hand-held camera angle should be an interesting twist to the 'escape from the big-scary monster genre', I love getting a little motion sickness from watching a movie.

Anyway, discuss.


----------



## Kamakura (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know much about that movie, but I want to see it


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 4, 2007)

is there any info about it other than what we saw in the preview?? cause it was interesting!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2007)

The movie is being done by J.J Abrams, and Cloverfields is the project name. So it may not be the actual title.

That's all I know.


----------



## ninhoic (Jul 5, 2007)

I've only heard a few things about it.  "Cloverfield" is most likely not the real name of the movie and it's going to be done with handheld cameras to make it seem more real.  Wish I could see it again, without having to pay.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 5, 2007)

Outside of the trailer the only thing known about it is that a monster known as "The Parasite" attacks NYC. The film is shot totally with hand held cameras and has been described as the blair witch project meets godzilla.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 5, 2007)

I wondered what crashed.  Looks like an interesting movie and I might see it once more information gets out on it.


----------



## djfalcon (Jul 5, 2007)

this movie looks epic, if there is only one reason to go to transformers it may just be to see this trailer. Another thing that hasn't been mention is that the movie will come out January 18th 2008.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

what is the movie about?
what's it's main point...how can i discuss?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 6, 2007)

It's a speculation thread.

You speculate. Just as many spoilers are given out before each naruto chap, yet, low and behold there are people discussing it.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 6, 2007)

that's going to be pretty intense movie. good if they did it right. i see them hyping this movie a lot till its release, so i hope it lives up.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 6, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> what is the movie about?
> what's it's main point...how can i discuss?



you really cant at the moment.....a teaser trailer is out.........and thats all the info that we know


----------



## ghatd (Jul 6, 2007)

im on another site talking about this we think its going too be voltron or Cthulhu ill post the sites in a little bit with the information on them


----------



## ghatd (Jul 6, 2007)

The sites  
Ethan Haas info of Wikipedia take it with a grain of salt though
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ethan was a charcter on the sitcom called the class heres what is said about the charcter and it changed twice so far _". He is also known as something of a prophet predicting the coming end times when Cthulu will again walk the earth"  __"The great war of the gods will come upon the earth; the fires and terror of their rule will return for a time, but the children of the gods may be thus prepared, themselves aware and powerful?they may stand along side the gods not as equals, but as allies, feared and ready." _



The site EthanHaaswasright.com

*Spoiler*: __ 



Double-click the star on the left. It will open your email box, with a letter set to go to van@ethanhaaswasright.com with a subject "I'm one of you... help me!" Whatever email you send, you will get an auto-reply with the following: If you're receiving this auto-response message it means that I've gone into hiding. You should be careful now, too. They're likely to start coming after all of us in an attempt to keep the balance of power in their favor. But remember, as our numbers increase as a group, the weaker they'll become. As you recruit new people to our cause, you might need to share this message as guidance for how to navigate the 5 locks to the key code... 1) The first lock will test your memory. Follow the trail of light and sound, but be careful -- one wrong move will send you back to the beginning. 2) For the second lock, you may need to look to the stars. They will help you find HAAS who will lead your way. 3) The third lock will require you to extinguish all lights but one. Only with one light remaining will you be able to proceed. 4) The fourth lock will let you move all 4 pieces through the control of one. However, unless the three key pieces are simultaneously placed into position, you will not be granted access. 5) The fifth lock will be the toughest. Seek help again from the stars to reveal your key and the message that you must decode. The two working together will open the way. Good luck. Van


----------



## Ash (Jul 6, 2007)

The trailer got me PUMPED. This movie looks fantastic.


----------



## Talone (Jul 6, 2007)

Godzilla was also my first thought...seeing as how the guy was going to leave for Japan or something...and instead, Japan (GODZILLA!!) comes to him.

I wonder if they're going to keep that kind of cinematography (crappy homevideo camera) for the entire movie.  It'd be like Blair Witch, only better budget.

My guess is that the movie will either be really awesome or really crappy.  But JJ Abrams hasn't let me down yet....except for the strange last season to Alias.


----------



## Radharn (Jul 6, 2007)

If it is being done by J.J. Abrams, then I gotta see this.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 7, 2007)

From what I read at the end of the trailer credits, it has something to do with a robot.

And if I remember there was a title in those credits, called 'Bad Robot"


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

lopsew said:


> I swore that guy said "It's a lion" during the trailer, which led me to immediately guess Voltron...
> 
> But according to all of these websites about it, it doesn't appear to be that...



Now that would be badass.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 7, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> From what I read at the end of the trailer credits, it has something to do with a robot.



what?!?

what did it say??


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just like the Trailer, the credits end as fast as the trailer. So didn't get a good read.  But I plan to go see transformers again


----------



## ghatd (Jul 7, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> From what I read at the end of the trailer credits, it has something to do with a robot.
> 
> And if I remember there was a title in those credits, called 'Bad Robot"


Bad robot is the production company that does LOST I think


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 7, 2007)

^lol owned....and honestly.....there is already 1 robot movie out right now....do you think they will work on another one, and by the looks of it, another 30 foot robot movie too?!?


----------



## Key (Jul 7, 2007)

look like a trashy movie, I bet a bunch of ____ people are going to see this dumb movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 7, 2007)

Kamakura said:


> I don't know much about that movie, but I want to see it



there wasn't much info on it on wikipedia either


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jul 7, 2007)

I tried finishing the puzzles on the official site for more info, but I couldn't get the fifth one...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

Talone said:


> Godzilla was also my first thought...seeing as how the guy was going to leave for Japan or something...and instead, Japan (GODZILLA!!) comes to him.
> 
> I wonder if they're going to keep that kind of cinematography (crappy homevideo camera) for the entire movie.  It'd be like Blair Witch, only better budget.
> 
> My guess is that the movie will either be really awesome or really crappy.  But JJ Abrams hasn't let me down yet....except for the strange last season to Alias.



I was thinking the same thing, I thought it may of been a remake of one of the older godzilla movies- godzilla vs mechazilla


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

I really think it's a movie about the Apocalypse.

I mean, that quote people somehow found on the website is pretty convincing, imo.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I really think it's a movie about the Apocalypse.
> 
> I mean, that quote people somehow found on the website is pretty convincing, imo.



you may be right


----------



## QuoNina (Jul 9, 2007)

Hm... I thought it was taken off from YouTube or something but I could still find a few and watched again last night XD

Looks like something more mystic than godzilla... The way it's introduced and the style of destruction... 





> From what I read at the end of the trailer credits, it has something to do with a robot.


 Sorry... That was funny.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 9, 2007)

whats the website again??


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> Hm... I thought it was taken off from YouTube or something but I could still find a few and watched again last night XD
> 
> Looks like something more mystic than godzilla... The way it's introduced and the style of destruction...  Sorry... That was funny.



youtube probally hasn't caught up on it yet


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 9, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> whats the website again??


----------



## Metsuki (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought it was a robot too, seeing as those were the first words that popped out before the trailer. Although, I wasn't sure how I would fit a robot into the scene....hmmm but it could still work..

Godzilla? Haven't thought of that. I didn't know what to think throughout the whole trailer, except that it was pretty intense. I wouldn't mind seeing it.


----------



## L (Jul 9, 2007)

Gah damnit someone beet me to it...


Yes, i saw the trailer too today and I Imeatidly (after the movie of course) when't home and did research...

Looks like PWN movie, it really sent shivers down my back, best trailer ever.

Great advertizing.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

Wait what are we talking about??? Godzilla or Transformers?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 10, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> Wait what are we talking about??? Godzilla or Transformers?



A nameless trailer that came with Transformers. It starts off with a goodbye party being held for some New Yorker leaving for Japan. Then all hell breaks loose and people are running away from some huge roar & explosion. So because the guy is supposed to be leaving for Japan. Some people assumes it's another Godzilla flick. 

I like what I've been reading from other boards. That the movie is about the end of the world as the Gods return to Earth to duke it out with one another or some shit like that.


----------



## tgre (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn Australia T_T...the trailers we got were: Rogue (a croc movie, same directors of Wolf Creek), Bourne Ultimatum and something else...forgot the last one T_T...


----------



## Talone (Jul 10, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> A nameless trailer that came with Transformers. It starts off with a goodbye party being held for some New Yorker leaving for Japan. Then all hell breaks loose and people are running away from some huge roar & explosion. So because the guy is supposed to be leaving for Japan. Some people assumes it's another Godzilla flick.
> 
> I like what I've been reading from other boards. That the movie is about the end of the world as the Gods return to Earth to duke it out with one another or some shit like that.



If I get to see homemade video clips of people continuously getting skooshed by giant "Gods" or mutant animals, I'm down.  Haven't seen a good giant marauading monster masher movie in awhile.  Good change of pace.

Just because the thought of seeing Random Person #17 get squashed by a giant foot from out of nowhere brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 10, 2007)

The official trailer:


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 10, 2007)

^yeah thats the same trailer we all are talking about


----------

